# Guangdong Open 2008



## pjk (Oct 5, 2008)

Shenjia Zhang won the Guangdong Open 2008 with an average of 12.74 seconds. Timothy Sun finished second (13.55) and Haixu Zhang finished third (14.39).
Asian records: Lee Chun Hin Magic 1.10 (average), Lo Chun Lok Master Magic 3.21 (average).
Australian records: Joshua Li Rubik's Cube 13.47 (single) 15.59 (average), 4x4x4 1:06.36 (single) 1:11.94 (average), 5x5x5 1:59.00 (single) 2:04.19 (average), 2x2x2 4.28 (single) 5.75 (average), Rubik's Cube blindfolded 2:59.08, Rubik's Cube one-handed 22.08 (single) 23.77 (average), Square-1 30.18 (single) 34.48 (average), Megaminx 2:08.81 (single) 2:15.76 (average), Magic 1.94 (single) 2.24 (average), Master Magic 3.58 (single) 3.79 (average).


143 people in the first round? Wow.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 5, 2008)

Joshua is too greedy for AuR's...

Funny, greedy people:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Macau&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=_Australia&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed


----------

